# Feelings about Indiana's new law?



## Beleated_Media (Mar 29, 2015)

Indiana created a law that allows businesses and individuals to discriminate someone based upon one's  religion, particularly against the LGBT community. Your thought's on this?

 background of the law


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Any law that makes it okay for a business to discriminate against someone because of their religion is wrong. I don't understand how, under any circumstances, that this could be seen as acceptable? _It allows people to discriminate against someone based on religious views._It means that the LGBT community is _even more vulnerable than they already were._


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Indiana created a law that allows businesses and individuals to discriminate someone based upon one's  religion, particularly against the LGBT community. Your thought's on this?
> 
> background of the law



I get freedom of religion, but *discrimination should never be tolerated*.


I love the joke Saturday Night Live used.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 29, 2015)

*Are you kidding me?* I just received the most massive of headaches. Well, we're quite a ways away from even the most basics of rights.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree 100%.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2015)

Finally the gay scourge can stop and the ear on religion can end!this is a joke btw


----------



## Byngo (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a long post written up about this but I just can't right now. This law being passed is a ****ing shame and I'm ashamed to be a native of Indiana right now...


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 29, 2015)

This is unacceptable. Everyone should be able to believe and practice whatever they want to, but not if it infringes upon the rights of others.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 29, 2015)

That's terrible. Religion and government/business should be kept completely separate from each other IMO.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

This is really really stupid.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2015)

As someone who lives in Indiana:

Oh. Oh god, why. The day I can move to Virginia to be with Agent Kite cannot come fast enough. This is stupid, this state is stupid. So much corn. And redneck. And religious yahoos.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 29, 2015)

Guess I'm never going to Indiana.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh my god that is so stupid

Why


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 29, 2015)

"This bill is not about discrimination. And if I thought it legalized discrimination in any way, I would've vetoed it."

really


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 29, 2015)

I do believe that the law is complete and utter horse ****. Why don't we just not let christians into the local supermarkets or public toilets because its religious freedom? If this was the other way around, people would be rioting. I may be straight, but i make a better ally than a christian


----------



## Bowie (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

All I gotta say is it's only a matter of time before other states start passing similar laws. Really dumb.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 29, 2015)

Natty said:


> I had a long post written up about this but I just can't right now. This law being passed is a ****ing shame and I'm ashamed to be a native of Indiana right now...



You and me both, sister.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> As someone who lives in Indiana:
> 
> Oh. Oh god, why. The day I can move to Virginia to be with Agent Kite cannot come fast enough. This is stupid, this state is stupid. So much corn. And redneck. And religious yahoos.



http://www.slate.com/blogs/outward/...let_schools_and_hospitals_turn_gays_away.html

No virginia



Skyhook said:


> All I gotta say is it's only a matter of time before other states start passing similar laws. Really dumb.



Yeah the flyover states pass these dumb laws.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm really disappointed and saddened by this. I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2015)

oath2order said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/outward/...let_schools_and_hospitals_turn_gays_away.html
> 
> No virginia
> 
> ...



*screaming*

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!!! Nowhere is safe. @.@


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 29, 2015)

Officer Berri said:


> *screaming*
> 
> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills!!! Nowhere is safe. @.@



I beg to differ. Yeah sure, there are people who disagree withLGBT, but rarely will someone hurt or abuse for it. AZ is a really good example of this


----------



## Improv (Mar 29, 2015)

What's there to like?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 29, 2015)

Unacceptable, old-fashioned, and conservative.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 29, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> All I gotta say is it's only a matter of time before other states start passing similar laws. Really dumb.



There's actually 18 other states with similiar laws to this.



MrKisstoefur said:


> You and me both, sister.



I really, really hope rallies get large and numerous enough around the state to possibly cause a repeal of this primitive law.


----------



## tomothy (Mar 29, 2015)

This is outrageous. Do the lawmakers even have brains?? What kind of human thinks it's *okay* to discriminate anyone for _anything._


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 29, 2015)

We need to fire the majority of our politicians to begin with, they're mind works the way it does because they were raised to be bigoted ****heads. Do that and actually get intellectual people who think logically and rationally and not with their outdated religion and 2000+ year old books and we can get **** done in this country.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 29, 2015)

Gross but unsurprising.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm glad that every single person who has posted is outraged.

It means good things. (I hope)


----------



## OreoTerror (Mar 29, 2015)

People need to stop using religion to justify their ignorant and simple minded behavior, truly disgusting.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 30, 2015)

that's just horrible.  shocking that a law like that can even pass.  what really sucks is to think that people voted for it???!!! WTF


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 30, 2015)

religion and business should definitely be kept separate if it causes discrimination. why does religion always justify things that would otherwise be unjustifiable? :/ truly sickening


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 30, 2015)

Amazing this law can gain enoyugh support so it can pass. 

If that happened here in Holland, people would riot in the streets and rightfully so.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 30, 2015)

further proof that we just kinda need the supreme court to deal with this stuff to make national laws that aren't complete bull****

of course this brings up the obvious problem of if the supreme court themselves makes the bull**** decision, but it's a risk I'm willing to take at this point

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> Amazing this law can gain enoyugh support so it can pass.
> 
> If that happened here in Holland, people would riot in the streets and rightfully so.



America is kind of really ass backwards

its even more hilarious/dumb in how stuff like freedom of religion and speech and etc are basically used as political and social tools _for_ this sort of crap


----------



## Brackets (Mar 30, 2015)

america is so backwards yet they think they're the best and most 'free' country in the world


----------



## Murray (Mar 30, 2015)

Tbh this ****ty law makes sense for a lot of America's ****ty social and cultural behaviours

murrica!!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 30, 2015)

_Good job Merrica'. Land of the free, amirite?_ I haven't read much on it and I don't feel I need to. The law is stupid as hell. Seriously, what century is this? It seems we're just going backwards as a society. I feel sorry for the people in Indiana who this law will effect, and I wish them the best.


----------



## Hai (Mar 30, 2015)

Brackets said:


> america is so backwards yet they think they're the best and most 'free' country in the world



I agree. 

This law just reflects the people's intolerance and hatred. Bull***t, it is.
In Germany at least we have a law to not discriminate people (Das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz) regardless of religion, ethnicity, gender, sexual identity, race, age etc. 

I don't understand how a law that allows not even private individuals, but also companies etc. can be passed in a country that claims to be first world. 

In my school the kids from seventh to ninth grade had "no racism, school with courage" (or however their called) projects about two weeks ago and made posters etc. to exhibit in the school. 
Now there are "homophobia is gay" posters all over our walls :'D
I think one should sensibilize society, especially young people, for discrimination and racism and make them aware that no, it is neither okay to beat up a gay kid, nor refuse to serve a gay man/woman later in life (or a black woman with two heads or whatever). 

So by allowing people to discriminate others, one tells them at the same time that it is okay to do so. 
And one can babble all day about how people should be free to act like they want to and bah bah bah, but the message this law delivers remains the same.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 30, 2015)

Hai said:


> Das Allgemeine Gleichbehandlungsgesetz



A bit random, but I'm rather curious as to what this translates to.


----------



## Hai (Mar 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> A bit random, but I'm rather curious as to what this translates to.



Uh something like "the general equal treatment law"... Well, that sounds kind of stupid^^


----------



## hzl (Mar 30, 2015)

seems like Indiana is walking backwards. there's always going to be bulls--t like this in the world as long as power hungry morons are in charge


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> A bit random, but I'm rather curious as to what this translates to.



A german buddy of mine explained this. basically, german is an infinite language. Anyone can make up a word to describe something and it would instantaneously be recognizable. for example, to describe an are by a drainage pipe, we would say area by the drainage pipe. however, the germans have theor own word for it by combining drainage pipe and near(the german words for them).

TL;DR German is awesome


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2015)

Is this even constitutional? I wouldn't be surprised if a court case starts making its way up through the federal courts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, I read the article a little bit more now. If it starts affecting people of different religions (like Christians discriminating against Muslims or the like), I can see it picking up steam in the court system. With the ambiguity surrounding LGBT rights and the Court's position on them, though, I'm not sure what'll happen with it.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 31, 2015)

The funny thing is that this law is basically only being used to tell people why they're being discriminated against. Legal discrimination. Weird term.

In the US, business owners have the right to refuse service for any reason and not tell anyone what that reason is. If a store owner turned someone away because they were Muslim and didn't tell anyone why, it'd be legal.

This law is stupid because one: Legal Discrimination & two: the only point of this law is to tell people why they're being discriminated against, lol.

Also, no need to worry. States are boycotting Indiana by blocking flights there. Want to go to Indiana? Fly to Chicago and drive there. As for the law itself, Indiana is quivering in their boots. However, the Supreme Court may rule how they ruled with Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 31, 2015)

It doesn't bother me at all. Considering that the English came into North America and in some places attempted to commit genocide on the aboriginal peoples, you shouldn't get upset when someone discriminates against you either.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. Considering that the English came into North America and in some places attempted to commit genocide on the aboriginal peoples, you shouldn't get upset when someone discriminates against you either.



human history is paved in bloodshed and discrimination and every other heinous thing

that doesn't excuse it then, but it also doesn't work as an excuse to justify or condone it now. the past is full of awful things, but that's all it is. just the past. humanity needs to work on bettering itself, and repeating history instead of learning from it is exactly how progress doesn't happen


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 31, 2015)

I hate it so much. We were doing so good with a good portion of the world of now accepting and supporting the lgbt community and with gay marriage being legalized in several states now and now this happened.

I am so pissed off and disgusted with the State of Indiana and the guy who created this bs law. I can understand why the guy decided to propose the law (because he's a weak disgusting man with no life) but the fact that the state passed it and that they even considered it makes me so mad. Not that I was ever go gonna there, but I'm boycotting that state forever. Even after they realized the mistake they made and change it, it's dead to me. As far as I'm concerned there is only 49 states in America.

This is such a giant step backwards. I suppose until lgbt is fully accepted, there is going to be a big bang of chaos. But I hate it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. Considering that the English came into North America and in some places attempted to commit genocide on the aboriginal peoples, you shouldn't get upset when someone discriminates against you either.



Get back to me when you are actually discriminated against. Let me know how that feels, okay?


----------



## Hai (Mar 31, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> A german buddy of mine explained this. basically, german is an infinite language. Anyone can make up a word to describe something and it would instantaneously be recognizable. for example, to describe an are by a drainage pipe, we would say area by the drainage pipe. however, the germans have theor own word for it by combining drainage pipe and near(the german words for them).
> 
> TL;DR German is awesome



Well that's true ^.^
If I said to someone "der Abflussrohrnahe Bereich" (the drainagepipenear area) instead of "der Bereich beim Abflussrohr" (the area near to the drainage pipe) it would seem/sound kind of weird though :'D 
But for other word combinations it's pretty neat :3


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 31, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Your thought's on this?



It's absolutely disgusting, and it's honestly horribly primitive and completely destroys what progress the world has in equality. As far as I'm concerned, everyone has the same biological structure, we speak languages what can at least be understood by others, we experience the same emotions, we bleed the same blood: thus, we are one in one singular, accumulative kind. I know it's to be expected, considering racism and all that repugnant garbage: but why should people be rejected just because they don't fit with the perfect world described in religion?

What's worse is that the introduction of these laws can be a pathetic excuse to be manipulated even by an irreligious society, just because people are consumed by hatred and a need for turmoil. It's absolutely horrific.

Even worse, it's being considered where I live. If it's introduced, then I'm likely going to make like a tree and leave.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. Considering that the English came into North America and in some places attempted to commit genocide on the aboriginal peoples, you shouldn't get upset when someone discriminates against you either.



Humanity has come this far by reflecting and learning from the past. Certainly, monstrosities will always happen, but the price people in history payed for brutalities inflicted upon them, has given people today a new moral code. 

So its not like you say, they had to suffer it, so should you. 
Its more like they had to suffer, but because of that we know better now.

Because if you can`t deal with it that way, all the suffering of people in the past would have been in vain.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It doesn't bother me at all. Considering that the English came into North America and in some places attempted to commit genocide on the aboriginal peoples, you shouldn't get upset when someone discriminates against you either.



That is quite honestly the most ignorant thing I have ever read and I'm having a hard time telling if you're ****posting right now.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 31, 2015)

They tried to pass a very similar law(SB1062) here in Arizona last year.Arizona is the poster child for stupid legislation but even our then-governor(who is Republican) had the good sense to veto this proposed law.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Nunnafinga said:


> They tried to pass a very similar law(SB1062) here in Arizona last year.Arizona is the poster child for stupid legislation but even our then-governor(who is Republican) had the good sense to veto this proposed law.



That ****ing nutjob Jan Brewer had some sense in her. I'm impressed.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 31, 2015)

In short, I think it's complete bull.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 31, 2015)

"This bill is not about discrimination" ~ No hun, it's everything about discrimination.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2015)

(e)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2015)

Christians should probably be a lot more critical of their religion...LOTS Of CONTRADICTIONS!!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 31, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> human history is paved in bloodshed and discrimination and every other heinous thing
> 
> that doesn't excuse it then, but it also doesn't work as an excuse to justify or condone it now. the past is full of awful things, but that's all it is. just the past. humanity needs to work on bettering itself, and repeating history instead of learning from it is exactly how progress doesn't happen



Well, is humanity learning? The US definitely is not learning. Neither is the rest of the world.



Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Get back to me when you are actually discriminated against. Let me know how that feels, okay?



I'm actually pretty heavily discriminated against in my schools for being openly Christian and kind to others. People hate me for it, mock me for it, and I have learned to deal with it. 
Either way, I'm allowed to stand up for whatever ethnic groups I want. Even if I had not been discriminated against before, it does not mean I can argue that what early settlers did was wrong and why what they're doing now is also wrong. Are you supported the attempted genocide of the aboriginals? 



oath2order said:


> That is quite honestly the most ignorant thing I have ever read and I'm having a hard time telling if you're ****posting right now.



I obviously don't support discrimination, just making a point.


----------



## Envy (Apr 1, 2015)

It's sad. And also sad that they want to wrap it up as 'religious freedom'. It's so thinly veiled that everyone and their dog should be able to see through it. This ain't about religious freedom.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 1, 2015)

Bull****. Just like freedom of speech, freedom of religion shouldn't mean freedom to be a **** and discriminate against others


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 1, 2015)

We're going downhill fast and it saddens me.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 1, 2015)

Georgia tried to pull a similar bill. I believe it got vetoed thankfully. 

Also, I think this just applies to private businesses like your rinky dink mom & pop shops, restaurants, bakeries, etc. Not chain establishments like Targets, Wal-marts, Aldi's, McDonalds, BK, Wendy's, etc. Correct me on this if I'm mistaken


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 1, 2015)

My opinion is that discrimination is wrong, but if you build a business with your own hands, you should be able to do whatever you want with it.  Refusing service is a minor annoyance at best, and people really need to put their grown up pants on and stop screaming and crying if they feel they were treated "unfairly".  I'd be upset if some one refused me service for my zany hair, but I wouldn't expect the government to shut down said business, or sue them.  It's a part of life, I wasn't physically harmed, and I can take my business else where.

Indiana has the right idea.  More freedom to the people with a less oppressive government.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 1, 2015)

I think it's very wrong to discriminate people. Just... why? What good would come out of discrimination? Nothing I can think of, that's for sure. I'm hoping this law doesn't get far... Also, with all we've done to create equality, why are they suddenly trying to take all that down with allowing that sort of behavior?


----------



## deerui (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think it really matters
it's their store/restaurant, they can choose to serve who they want


----------



## Tao (Apr 1, 2015)

Well it's their business so they should be able to do what they want with it at the end of the day.


Like, I'm not saying discrimination isn't a bad thing but I don't see what difference this will really make either. 
Store owners won't have to serve people they don't want to (for whatever reason) and the store will lose custom from those people and from others that hear about the reputation gained from their discrimination who disagree with it...


From a personal point of view, if I knew a certain company didn't want to serve me in particular for some reason then I would't want to give them my money in the first place. Now they'll have big signs in their window to let me know I shouldn't give them my money. Sounds convenient.


----------



## sailorerika (Apr 1, 2015)

Tao said:


> Well it's their business so they should be able to do what they want with it at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> Like, I'm not saying discrimination isn't a bad thing but I don't see what difference this will really make either.
> ...



I pretty much agree with this. They're the ones losing business and getting publicly shamed for their idiocy. They can have their "freedom" to do what they want but that doesn't mean it won't come back to bite them.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 1, 2015)

To the users that think this is not that big of a deal. The point of it is not a loss or gain of income, an option of a place to shop, or is it a black-or-white allowance. The point is that they are allowing shop owners to look at a group of individuals and deny them something as basic as shopping because of things they cannot change. This is no different than the racial segregation that is part of America's history. What really matters is the sense of belonging to a community that accepts you regardless of how you live in your personal life. Being personally part of a group of people that already lives under the "wrong" end of society's morals, acceptance and being able to fully enjoy your community is important. Yes, the companies that use this is completely and utterly wrong but the reason why this is a problem is that it is the law. These business owners now have a legitimate way to ostracize longstanding outcasts and it is completely unfair. 

You cannot disregard something like this as simply as not shopping there, it really is not that simple.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> To the users that think this is not that big of a deal. The point of it is not a loss or gain of income, an option of a place to shop, or is it a black-or-white allowance. The point is that they are allowing shop owners to look at a group of individuals and deny them something as basic as shopping because of things they cannot change. This is no different than the racial segregation that is part of America's history. What really matters is the sense of belonging to a community that accepts you regardless of how you live in your personal life. Being personally part of a group of people that already lives under the "wrong" end of society's morals, acceptance and being able to fully enjoy your community is important. Yes, the companies that use this is completely and utterly wrong but the reason why this is a problem is that it is the law. These business owners now have a legitimate way to ostracize longstanding outcasts and it is completely unfair.
> 
> You cannot disregard something like this as simply as not shopping there, it really is not that simple.



Not to say this is really the same line of wrongness, but I would like to cite an example here.  A local man was busted by the authorities for having child pornography on his computer (believe me, I am not saying this is the same as being homosexual).  People were so irate with him, the local coffee shop refused to serve him.

Now, should it be a law that we cannot "discriminate" this man based on his sexual preference?  Or is it the coffee shop's right to decide rather or not it wants to serve him?  Is this a view that we need to agree with him on?


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 1, 2015)

rockthemike13 said:


> Not to say this is really the same line of wrongness, but I would like to cite an example here.  A local man was busted by the authorities for having child pornography on his computer (believe me, I am not saying this is the same as being homosexual).  People were so irate with him, the local coffee shop refused to serve him.
> 
> Now, should it be a law that we cannot "discriminate" this man based on his sexual preference?  Or is it the coffee shop's right to decide rather or not it wants to serve him?  Is this a view that we need to agree with him on?



No worries, I'm not going to attack you for the "parallels". This is actually a very solid argument for debate because it forces my viewpoints into question as well. Personally, I believe in a leopard can change his spots so as long as he's actively keeping his desires in check, if I were a business owner I would serve him. That being said, the main difference is that the viewpoint shifts from same-sex to pedophilic with your example being is that he's never actively tried to get with a child. So that's were the parallels begins of speculative harm, no one can prove that they are harmful so they're essentially harmless. Now the argument of homosexuality being in the same category of pedophilia is not something I'm going to argue here, but all I'll say is pedophilia is widely punishable by law. 

I would be the biggest hypocrite in saying that we shouldn't, by law, serve a registered sex offender. I would and the people should, and by no means should a company be allowed to deny him. And to move on to the point of acceptance of his sexual preference, we're dwelling deep into the psyche of fear of a person and whether or not it is right. The same fear and treatment of a homosexual person to that of a pedophilic sex offender can be the same, with few specific differences. I honestly cannot give you an answer to that because my gut would not allow him to be alone with my kids, but I would be open to communicating with him. At the same time, I can see the argument of "if homosexuals can why not x/y". I hope that answer makes sense.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 2, 2015)

Not exactly to do with this topic, but on another note with the USA's 'laws', has anyone heard about that woman who has been sentenced to 20 years for having a miscarriage, possibly an abortion? Absolutely barbaric. Why is the USA going backwards??

edit: her name is Purvi Patel, for anyone who wants to look up this abomination of justice


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Not exactly to do with this topic, but on another note with the USA's 'laws', has anyone heard about that woman who has been sentenced to 20 years for having a miscarriage, possibly an abortion? Absolutely barbaric. Why is the USA going backwards??
> 
> edit: her name is Purvi Patel, for anyone who wants to look up this abomination of justice



that's good, abortion = murder


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> that's good, abortion = murder



itt: shots were fired


----------



## Brackets (Apr 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> that's good, abortion = murder



oh yeh I forgot, a tiny non-viable foetus' life takes priority over a talking, feeling, breathing woman's life, and therefore we have to take away women's right to body autonomy and force all women to keep their pregnancy despite the psychological, social and physical consequences she may have, therefore bringing even more unwanted babies into the world, causing an increase in the already overflowing amount of unwanted children wanting to be adopted, and an increase in child abuse, and also an increase in single mothers living on the tax payers money because she has to look after a child she didn't want oh yeah that sounds great


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Brackets said:


> oh yeh I forgot, a tiny non-viable foetus' life takes priority over a talking, feeling, breathing woman's life, and therefore we have to take away women's right to body autonomy and force all women to keep their pregnancy despite the psychological, social and physical consequences she may have, therefore bringing even more unwanted babies into the world, causing an increase in the already overflowing amount of unwanted children wanting to be adopted, and an increase in child abuse, and also an increase in single mothers living on the tax payers money because she has to look after a child she didn't want oh yeah that sounds great



Yep, couldn't said it better myself. I sometime wonder what these pro-lifers have in their mind.

To get on topic, it sounds... stupid. Of course if you refuse to sell a cake to a gay couple you will be sued or barked at, but then again you shouldn't work there anyways.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 2, 2015)

rockthemike13 said:


> Not to say this is really the same line of wrongness, but I would like to cite an example here.  A local man was busted by the authorities for having child pornography on his computer (believe me, I am not saying this is the same as being homosexual).  People were so irate with him, the local coffee shop refused to serve him.
> 
> Now, should it be a law that we cannot "discriminate" this man based on his sexual preference?  Or is it the coffee shop's right to decide rather or not it wants to serve him?  Is this a view that we need to agree with him on?



Pedophilia is an abhorrent act punishable by law. Calling it a "sexual preference" is actually sickening. Denying a felon who preys on children service is quite a bit different to denying people service because they're in a consensual same sex relationship where the participants are of appropriate age. You're goddamn right it's not in the "same line of wrongness" and imo if businesses wanted to deny service to convicted child predators (not that they'd ever have a way of knowing that one was coming into their store, but yeah, I can dream) that's an entirely different issue and one I would support. Child predators are CRIMINALS who attack and scar for life the most vulnerable people in society. By harming a child in any way, your coffee shop, and whatever other shop, privileges should be non-existent. Because you should be locked up.

Whether you had any intention of being offensive or not, comparing non-heterosexual people to sexual deviant criminals is something that is ubiquitous in this type of debate and it has absolutely no place in it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Pedophilia is an abhorrent act punishable by law. Calling it a "sexual preference" is actually sickening. Denying a felon who preys on children service is quite a bit different to denying people service because they're in a consensual same sex relationship where the participants are of appropriate age. You're goddamn right it's not in the "same line of wrongness" and imo if businesses wanted to deny service to convicted child predators (not that they'd ever have a way of knowing that one was coming into their store, but yeah) that's an entirely different issue and one I would support.



yeah it's a huge difference refusing some based on their beliefs or sexuality and refusing because they are doing something criminal.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Pedophilia is an abhorrent act punishable by law. Calling it a "sexual preference" is actually sickening. *Denying a felon who preys on children service is quite a bit different to denying people service because they're in a consensual same sex relationship where the participants are of appropriate age.*



this argument is only valid if they actually do act on their desires

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, it is still a preference. one that is understandably outlawed, but still a preference


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 2, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> this argument is only valid if they actually do act on their desires
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, it is still a preference. one that is understandably outlawed, but still a preference



You still have to register as a sex offender, so in the example I quoted, a coffee shop employee isn't going to know they didn't act on their disgusting desires. Only that they're a sex offender. Denying a sex offender access to a shop, especially one where children can frequent, is a far different issue to denying a gay couple. That's the main point I'm trying to make.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 2, 2015)

Illyana said:


> You still have to register as a sex offender, so in the example I quoted, a coffee shop employee isn't going to know they didn't act on their disgusting desires. Only that they're a sex offender. Denying a sex offender access to a shop, especially one where children can frequent, is a far different issue to denying a gay couple. That's the main point I'm trying to make.



yeah, and that's honestly a pretty big problem I have with modern society

there is no question that the guy should be punished and his items confiscated/wiped, and even be put under surveillance. but so long as they haven't actually done anything themselves involving a minor, forcing them to register really makes little sense

at that point you may as well be registering people with rape fetishes and anything else offensive/illegal as sex offenders too

- - - Post Merge - - -

basically I just find its handling to be rather poor and not really doing anything to deal with the problem


----------



## Moddie (Apr 2, 2015)

rockthemike13 said:


> My opinion is that discrimination is wrong, but if you build a business with your own hands, you should be able to do whatever you want with it.  Refusing service is a minor annoyance at best, and people really need to put their grown up pants on and stop screaming and crying if they feel they were treated "unfairly".  I'd be upset if some one refused me service for my zany hair, but I wouldn't expect the government to shut down said business, or sue them.  It's a part of life, I wasn't physically harmed, and I can take my business else where.
> 
> Indiana has the right idea.  More freedom to the people with a less oppressive government.



Sure people had the same mindset when it come to segregation of black and white people. Religion is a choice. Someone's sexuality is not. You can change your zany hair, someone can't change who they're sexually attracted to. You should not be able to discriminate against people especially when it comes to something the person can't change.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> that's good, abortion = murder



You can't murder what was never alive. A fetus is just potential life.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

Well looks like I can't be visiting Indiana


----------



## abelsister (Apr 2, 2015)

i think its disgusting. most people who don't support the LGBT community are christians - yet they say God loves all? yet then they say he hates gays? lol, honey no.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

Who doesn't hate it that isn't Indiana.

I swear, I'm unfriending anyone who supports that law. I don't care how close we are, it's terrible and Draconian.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Who doesn't hate it that isn't Indiana.



You realize a lot of residents of Indiana are also outraged, right? Or are you just referring to the government part of the state?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

Natty said:


> You realize a lot of residents of Indiana are also outraged, right? Or are you just referring to the government part of the state?



Yes, I do. I WAS referring to the government, which I should've made more clear.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 2, 2015)

At the very least, I'm glad that businesses that choose to discriminate will suffer from public outrage. This won't and shouldn't last very long.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Yes, I do. I WAS referring to the government, which I should've made more clear.



Ah, just making sure. The reason I asked is because I've been seeing a lot of generalizing that the entire states populace is one big bigoted giant. 

Also while I'm here, to be quite honest, all this boycott Indiana stuff has me upset almost as much as the bill passing does. I understand the national outrage, but a lot of people seem to be forgetting that there's a sizable LGBTQIA community in Indiana (numbering over 200,000) and by boycotting the state, they're going to be hurting Indiana's economy, which will in turn hurt *everyone* who lives here. So while the nutjobs that support Mike Pence and the RFRA will be getting what's coming to them, the entire state and its people will also be getting dragged along with them. People that should not be dealing with the consequences that Bigots will be facing.

#BoycottBigots, not Indiana.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 2, 2015)

deerui said:


> I don't think it really matters
> it's their store/restaurant, they can choose to serve who they want



Mmm
And this has nothing at all to do with your opinion that Homosexual acts are 'disgusting'?

No one deserves discrimination over their sexuality, unless they're assaulting minors (or something of the sort).


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 2, 2015)

abelsister said:


> i think its disgusting. most people who don't support the LGBT community are christians - yet they say God loves all? yet then they say he hates gays? lol, honey no.



What's wrong with Christian's?


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> What's wrong with Christian's?



They're referring to the Christians who say that God loves and accepts everyone, except gays.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 2, 2015)

abelsister said:


> i think its disgusting. *most people who don't support the LGBT community are christians - yet they say God loves all? yet then they say he hates gays?* lol, honey no.





DarkOnyx said:


> What's wrong with Christian's?



Ablesister is referring to how the majority of Christians say "God loves everyone", but they then turn around to actively hate on/insult LGBTQIA+ people/community.
Long story short, there's nothing wrong with Christians in general; there's something wrong with part of the community that preaches "love" but chooses to spread hate.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 2, 2015)

flower child said:


> They're referring to the Christians who say that God loves and accepts everyone, except gays.



Thanks for saying that before the other person responded, I would've gotten this thread closed. xD

Still waiting for news of riots and closed down bussinesses....

- - - Post Merge - - -



N i c o said:


> Ablesister is referring to how the majority of Christians say "God loves everyone", but they then turn around to actively hate on/insult LGBTQIA+ people/community.
> Long story short, there's nothing wrong with Christians in general; there's something wrong with part of the community that preaches "love" but chooses to spread hate.



Majority?  My entire family is Christian, but we all support the LGBTQA community, and my family's huge. :3


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Thanks for saying that before the other person responded, I would've gotten this thread closed. xD
> 
> Majority?  My entire family is Christian, but we all support the LGBTQA community, and my family's huge. :3



No problem. It's great that your family supports the LGBTQA community, however, sadly, a lot of Christian's don't support the community, either.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 2, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Majority?  My entire family is Christian, but we all support the LGBTQA community, and my family's huge. :3



Your Family =/= Majority of Christians

Around a third of people on Earth are Christian, unless your family is really freakin' huge, they do not make up a large majority of Christians.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 2, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Your Family =/= Majority of Christians
> 
> Around a third of people on Earth are Christian, unless your family is really freakin' huge, they do not make up a large majority of Christians.



I know, but out of my family, I figured if the majority of Christians don't, atleast one person im my family wouldn't either.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 2, 2015)

Not interjecting anywhere, but I always feel for anyone under the LGBTQA spectrum, using this particular case as the religion of choice, that looks towards Christianity for solace but are wary of it. I cannot relate as an agnostic but it hurts my heart seeing them so despondent.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 2, 2015)

I think it's wrong and I don't believe there's any wiggle room to argue otherwise.


----------



## *Facade* (Apr 2, 2015)

Personally, I find this law very childlike and ignorant as it serves no such worth or contribution to society or the environment as a whole whatsoever . If a law has to put other people down for believing in what they believe in, as well as for people loving who they want to love just because it is out of social norms, than I really am sad to say that I even remotely live in a society with human beings who cannot even rationally function the use their brains correctly since they are solely clouded upon nothing more but hate, ignorance and lack of acceptance. This world is run by people who put negativity onto us humans everyday to make our lives difficult, and now they feel the need to make it even more problematic than it already is. We all have a right to live our lives the way we do, free of scorn and animosity because truthfully, who said that "their" way of thinking is even correct? Nobody has the answers to this world. Nobody can teach us humans how to live properly or even correctly for that matter. There are "opinions" that people can give, but are they facts? Not even close. Everyone lives  their lives different. People just want to get through on a day to day basis happily since life is too short. 

For people that tell you "No, this is wrong you can't believe in that because it says so or you can't love that person because etc or you will never make it in life yadda yadda" probably can't even give one logical explanation as to why you can't. They speak without thinking and they try to find an answer to a question that has none. These are the people that will one day regret giving that law when they find out one day that their son, daughter, grandchild or best friend may even fall into one of these categories and then they would wish they had open their eyes earlier and would've *never* had made that law. When they start to see the ones they love get hurt, cursed at, neglected and spit on by the people they had once deemed as "friends" because they had thought like them, they are in for a rude awakening. Those are the people who will eventually learn the hard way.  

Sadly, from what I have gathered during my short 22 years living on this Earth, I have learned that everything in this world has a balance of both good and bad. When something bad happens, there usually will be something good to help accommodate and retain that balance. Truthfully, if hate didn't exist, we wouldn't know what love would be and vice versa. The sad part is, is that no matter what people do, there will always be a dark to the light, a negative for a positive. In a way, if we really didn't have people who showed their hate towards others, their anger, then we as a people would've never had been able to show the love we have for those who do get picked on, cursed at or hurt. It's like a double edged sword. Sadly, for the people who want to stand out, be themselves and be different than what society dictates, then they get axed. They get punished. That is something that I never could fully comprehend. 

The sad part is that these people are worrying over something that is so disgustingly miniscule, that it doesn't even come close to the real problems this world is currently facing. How about they make a law to start helping people in 3rd world countries to eat and drink or help build this ever failing of an economy we live in get back up? How about they actually do something productive instead of making a law that helps people get their baby anger issues out on people who did nothing to them? Again, my mind simply cannot grasp the sheer and utter stupidity that this world brings upon people at times. I just hope those people who get picked on for being themselves in Indiana get spared and that no harm really comes to them. We have enough suicidal children/teens/adults as it is in this life. Why make it harder?


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 3, 2015)

When you decide your religion makes it ok for you to discriminate other people
a) you're doing it wrong
b)Its no longer freedom of speech when ur using your freedom to take away the freedom of others


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Apr 3, 2015)

thats so sad...


----------

